# Need to find a dark soundtrack for my haunt



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey y'all, I was hoping to get some help finding a really dark and moody soundtrack for my haunt this year, I played Nox Arcana's Darklore Manner, and I love the way it sounds, but I'm tired of it. I've searched the net, but keep coming up with the same stuff, Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, and the like, which are all fine, but I own all there stuff, and what I'm looking for is darker and grimmer. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Oops, sorry I posted in the wrong section!!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

-its not a ton of music.... but the first minute and a half of ELO's Fire on High has always struct me as perfect Halloween music. I usually splice this into our music as some point during the evening.....

here on youtube:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could always try classical. Found this on Amazon.com and you can preview the tracks to see if they fit what you have in mind:

Amazon.com: The 99 Darkest Pieces Of Classical Music: Various Artists: MP3 [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51nVr5LJ36L

They're mp3 format, so you only have to buy what you like, too.


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't heard a lot of this artist's work, but this piece at least is pretty dark.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could also look into soundtracks done by Hans Zimmer - probably best known by most folks for his Pirates of the Caribbean music. He's worked on a number of movies that have dark soundtracks, including Sherlock Holmes, The Dark Knight, Batman Begins, and many others:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001877/


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

PM'ed you a link to some stuff I have you might like.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Dark Lord, I'm having difficulty getting on to the sight to listen to the sound tracks. Do I have to do something to actually be able to listen to the music?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, unfortunately I couldn't listen to the majority of the clips for some reason. I was only able to listen to Nox Requiem's clip, which was really cool, but a bit too much down time between the verses.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

howlin mad jack said:


> Hey Dark Lord, I'm having difficulty getting on to the sight to listen to the sound tracks. Do I have to do something to actually be able to listen to the music?


Normally I set them up as separate tracks you can listen to each, so when you pick a folder, it's as a download zip file for each one - had a lot of requests to just make them zip files to be able to download all of each as a whole instead of 1 at a time ( a pain ), sorry, forgot to mention that........


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd highly reccommend some DARK AMBIENT music.
A few artists that might be good:

Svartsinn - http://www.cycliclaw.com/index.php?...keyword=svartsinn&category_id=0&product_id=71

Kammarheit - http://www.cycliclaw.com/12thcycle.html

Lustmord- http://www.vaultprime.com/procuredark.html
All of the above are available on the ITunes Store.

I pretty much discover all my Dark Ambient music on Pumpkinrot's blog.
Here's a whole lot of the stuff that he endorses:
http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/search/label/dark%20ambient


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Ever listened to Black Mass Lucifer? It's pretty creepy. Hard to find. Could torrent it I suppose.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know if this will work with what you're looking for, but for dark/creepy music I'm partial to György Ligeti (he did music for The Shining and 2001)...
Or if you want some really unique music just search for experimental music and you will find a lot of weird stuff.

György Ligeti:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the great responses!! I have quite alot of music to choose from!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In case you didn't see this and you want to add one more to your collection of dark music, Terrormaster posted about the newest Nox Arcana CD coming out this month:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28273


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That Lustmord stuff is **so** cool....very different! Too bad it's sold out in CD.


----------

